# Ways other than TIVo app on TIVO 4K Stream to aggreagate my shows ?



## I_am_not_randy (Oct 30, 2010)

All,

My main purpose for getting it was so it could aggregate all my streaming shows in one place, something my ROKU doesn't do. How ROKU doesnt do this is beyond me.

I like the box, the android TV stuff mostly. The only useful thing to me on the TIVO app is the show aggregation, which to me is huge.

However, I find the show aggregation buggy and limited.

Is there a Android app i can install that does this ?

Is there any other streaming device that does this ?

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## I_am_not_randy (Oct 30, 2010)

Answering my own question after installing reelgood.com in case anyone else is interested.. Its really perfect for what i need, can even do more than expected like add shows on the computer and it will show up in the list on the streaming device. Two different lists for TV shows and movies. Same stuff as far as everyone else in terms of suggestions.

Has way more streaming service for aggregation as well, such as showtime which the TIVO app doesn't seem to support.

Lets you track episodes, ie, which you have watched so far.. For some shows where i am all caught up it will tell me when next episode is available.

At the moment cant think of anything the TIVO app does better.

Same basic issue as all the other apps in terms of signing in, go to your computer to activate yada yada ... but other than that im happy with it.


----------



## babsonnexus (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm a Reelgood user, too, but will caveat a few things when it comes to the Android TV app:

Your content on the main page of the app will not automatically refresh. The app needs to completely close out, which it might not do at all as it sits there in the background. You might have to force close or restart to get it clean. _EDIT: @cordcutter99 provided the workaround of clicking on your services and then clicking "done" and it does reset in just a second. Still annoying to have to do manually, but not a total PITA._

There is no sorting for your watchlist, even though those features exist in the web and on the Android/Apple apps. It is the TV app that lacks them, and it is maddening because the default order is nonsense.

Even though you can bookmark across services, that does not mean Reelgood can natively launch them. For instance, if you want to watch something on Hoopla it is going to say in Reelgood to launch it directly from that app.
Like everything else out there, there is no integration with personal media nor recorded on other devices media.

The metadata--while generally better than TiVO's--still has a 15% failure rate (TiVO's is around 40%). Also, because the metadata comes from user-generated sources (and seems to be its own weird offshoot from TMDB), quality can be an issue. Check out the spoiler below to get a feel for this! 
I'm told the TV app is more early beta, so features and fixes may be coming later. However, in the 5+ months I've been using it since it launched, there has been one update that seemed to just change a bit about selecting your services.

That all said, thus far nothing is better. I'd keep my eye on JustWatch to see if they make a major upgrade, and Google's own Watchlist has some possibilities.



Spoiler: Metadata Issue


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

babsonnexus said:


> I'm a Reelgood user, too, but will caveat a few things when it comes to the Android TV app:
> 
> Your content on the main page of the app will not automatically refresh. The app needs to completely close out, which it might not do at all as it sits there in the background. You might have to force close or restart to get it clean.
> There is no sorting for your watchlist, even though those features exist in the web and on the Android/Apple apps. It is the TV app that lacks them, and it is maddening because the default order is nonsense.
> ...


I still prefer Reelgood over Google TV
But like you've mentioned the Firetv/Android TV apps do lack some of the features the web version has. You still have to manually mark things as watched, would be amazing if this would be done automatically one day. JustWatch just updated its Android TV app and it looks promising although it's a bit slow and buggy at the moment.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Alex_7 said:


> I still prefer Reelgood over Google TV
> But like you've mentioned the Firetv/Android TV apps do lack some of the features the web version has. You still have to manually mark things as watched, would be amazing if this would be done automatically one day. JustWatch just updated its Android TV app and it looks promising although it's a bit slow and buggy at the moment.


 The manual marking of watched episodes is why I don't bother with Reelgood anymore. I just kept getting out of sync with what I had already watched and found it too tedious to go into Reelgood to sync up.


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

moyekj said:


> The manual marking of watched episodes is why I don't bother with Reelgood anymore. I just kept getting out of sync with what I had already watched and found it too tedious to go into Reelgood to sync up.


Yep, its a bit of a chore and you have to remind yourself to mark stuff as watched, same thing with google tv, you have to manually mark stuff as watched as well. Trakt is the best at marking stuff as watched automatically.


----------



## babsonnexus (Jan 13, 2016)

Right now I'm maintaining a list on TiVO (the DVR, not the Stream App), Reelgood, Google TV (still getting everything added to it), and an Excel spreadsheet. Geez, I must be wasting half a day every week just trying to keep these things in sync. I don't even want to add JustWatch to the list unless I can already guarantee they are everything I want and will migrate over to it!


----------



## cordcutter99 (Jul 13, 2020)

babsonnexus said:


> I'm a Reelgood user, too, but will caveat a few things when it comes to the Android TV app:
> 
> Your content on the main page of the app will not automatically refresh. The app needs to completely close out, which it might not do at all as it sits there in the background. You might have to force close or restart to get it clean.


To get it to refresh you can click on the Services Icons to go to the page to change what services you have, and then just click done, and then go back to Home and give it a couple of seconds and it will refresh.

Bob


----------



## cordcutter99 (Jul 13, 2020)

babsonnexus said:


> I'm a Reelgood user, too, but will caveat a few things when it comes to the Android TV app:.
> 
> There is no sorting for your watchlist, even though those features exist in the web and on the Android/Apple apps. It is the TV app that lacks them, and it is maddening because the default order is nonsense.


The issue for me was that I had synced Reelgood to my trakt.tv list, where I had shows that I was watching but also maybe a hundred shows that I had *never watched any episodes*, and Reelgood was IMHO stupidly showing all of them in my "*Continue *Watching" list, unlike trakt.tv's Progress screen that just shows series that *you have started watching that have unwatched episodes.*

So I created another Reelgood account where I only add shows that I have started watching, so now my "Continue Watching" list behaves as I want:
- when I've watched all episodes it disappears from the list
- when a new episode is available, it reappears at the front of the list

Bob


----------



## cordcutter99 (Jul 13, 2020)

moyekj said:


> The manual marking of watched episodes is why I don't bother with Reelgood anymore.


Just curious then - do you use something else to track episodes? And then manually launch the appropriate app and navigate to the show and episode?

I am still using next-episode.net, and trakt.tv (and trying different android apps that sync with trakt.tv) along with Reelgood (app since 2017, androidtv since alpha)

next-episode.net is definitely the fastest as manually marking episodes watched.

Bob


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

cordcutter99 said:


> Just curious then - do you use something else to track episodes? And then manually launch the appropriate app and navigate to the show and episode?
> 
> I am still using next-episode.net, and trakt.tv (and trying different android apps that sync with trakt.tv) along with Reelgood (app since 2017, androidtv since alpha)
> 
> ...


I've reverted back to the primitive way of adding shows to "my list" equivalent within the apps (Netflix, HBO MAX and Prime) and then finding and playing within the apps themselves. The apps themselves are fairly good with some kind of Continue Watching entry where it's pretty easy to resume where you left off watching without having to specifically mark where you are with some 3rd party app. It's manageable with just 3 apps, but can quickly get out of hand if you add more streaming apps to the mix.


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

moyekj said:


> I've reverted back to the primitive way of adding shows to "my list" equivalent within the apps (Netflix, HBO MAX and Prime) and then finding and playing within the apps themselves. The apps themselves are fairly good with some kind of Continue Watching entry where it's pretty easy to resume where you left off watching without having to specifically mark where you are with some 3rd party app. It's manageable with just 3 apps, but can quickly get out of hand if you add more streaming apps to the mix.


Google tv has unfortunately failed with their continue watching aggregation attempt.


----------



## babsonnexus (Jan 13, 2016)

cordcutter99 said:


> To get it to refresh you can click on the Services Icons to go to the page to change what services you have, and then just click done, and then go back to Home and give it a couple of seconds and it will refresh.


Reading this I thought it was going to be a complete PITA, but I just gave it a try and it is not so bad. Should still be unnecessary, but a quick solution for the time being. Thanks!


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

Vudu is Now Fully Integrated into TiVo Stream 4K | Cord Cutters News


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Alex_7 said:


> Vudu is Now Fully Integrated into TiVo Stream 4K | Cord Cutters News


Interesting. I've been disappointed w/ the Chromecast with Google TV device's support for VUDU. (i.e. seemingly an older app w/ a different look & feel from VUDU on other devices, no user lists; and zero integration of owned content)


----------



## scottchez (Dec 2, 2003)

One of the above posts say the RealGood app is better than the tivo all.
I read that Realgood provides most of the content stats and info to Tivo so in a way it is the Tivo stream app, maybe a lite version?
Ideas?


----------



## cordcutter99 (Jul 13, 2020)

scottchez said:


> One of the above posts say the RealGood app is better than the tivo all.
> I read that Realgood provides most of the content stats and info to Tivo so in a way it is the Tivo stream app, maybe a lite version?
> Ideas?


I don't think of as a lite version at all; to me Reelgood is a much better solution for keeping track of what I'm watching. I want a "Continue Watching" list that tracks all the shows I am currently watching and:
- when I've watched all episodes of a show, the show disappears from the list
- when a new episode is available, the show reappears at the front of the list

Reelgood does that for me. The TivoStream app does not, not even close. TivoStreams' MyShows is just a blob of shows that never changes in any meaningful way because it does not track episodes.


----------



## Ernie Salazar (Jun 6, 2020)

One thing I like about the Tivo Stream app is the guide and the way it aggregates pluto, locast, and their own channels. AFAICT, ReelGood does not do that? Is there anything else that would for Andorid TV?


----------



## babsonnexus (Jan 13, 2016)

Ernie Salazar said:


> One thing I like about the Tivo Stream app is the guide and the way it aggregates pluto, locast, and their own channels. AFAICT, ReelGood does not do that? Is there anything else that would for Andorid TV?


Yes, you can use Channels DVR for OTA (if you have something like an HDHomeRun), Locast, TV Everywhere (cable over the internet, whether through a traditional provider or something like YouTubeTV), Pluto, your own m3u channels... just about anything under the sun and if they don't do it now they are working on it... unlike some other companies I know. You'll just have to set up your own mini-server or always on PC, but they make it super easy.

You can also use Android TV Channels, but the app is hidden now so you'll have to use Button Mapper to get it to work. It can also be turned into a DVR with some shenanigans, but it's not as good as Channels DVR by a long shot.

With either of these options, you can do things like unselect channels you don't watch and don't want to see. What a concept!

So basically Reelgood + Channels DVR is the best solution available. NOT perfect by any stretch, and your recording will be separate from your streaming, and there are plenty of hangup still to deal with, but still the best of what we have right now.


----------



## Ernie Salazar (Jun 6, 2020)

babsonnexus said:


> Yes, you can use Channels DVR for OTA (if you have something like an HDHomeRun), Locast, TV Everywhere (cable over the internet, whether through a traditional provider or something like YouTubeTV), Pluto, your own m3u channels... just about anything under the sun and if they don't do it now they are working on it... unlike some other companies I know. You'll just have to set up your own mini-server or always on PC, but they make it super easy.
> 
> You can also use Android TV Channels, but the app is hidden now so you'll have to use Button Mapper to get it to work. It can also be turned into a DVR with some shenanigans, but it's not as good as Channels DVR by a long shot.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all of the info. So, it seems like for this the T4KS does provide some real usefulness for channel surfing without a ton of setup effort. Not a bad option for someone looking to cut the cord who wants that.


----------



## spiderpumpkin (Dec 1, 2017)

If you really like Locast and Pluto then Channels DVR is the way to go. You can add those two sources and play, pause, schedule, record the shows. In Tivo Stream and other live guides those two sources are only live.


----------

